# Bacon-Date Rumaki / Bake or Broil



## Lauren Mary (Aug 1, 2006)

Appetizer: Bacon-Date Rumaki 

Cut a strip of uncooked bacon into thirds cross-wise. Wrap the third of bacon around a pitted date and secure the bacon around the date with a toothpick. Place all wrapped dates on a cookie sheet and broil until the bacon is crisp. Turn each date over and broil the bacon-date Rumaki on the other side until bacon is crisp. Remove from broiler, drain grease from the cookie sheet, or place Rumaki on a paper towel briefly and then transfer the dates to a serving platter. Serve hot/warm.

Baking the Rumaki on the cookie sheet (at 400 degrees) takes a little longer to crisp the bacon, but lessens the chance of scorching. 

Enjoy,
LM


----------

